# Nachricht von Linux an Windows7 schicken



## Jimini (4. Januar 2012)

Aloha,
ich sitze gerade vor einem Problem, welches mir ziemliches Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Ich möchte eine Textnachricht von einem Linux-Rechner an ein Windows7(-Ultimate)-System schicken. Bevor jetzt jemand "net send" oder "smbclient" schreit: "echo "bla" | smbclient -N -I 10.0.0.20 -M vm-windowsxp" funktioniert einwandfrei - nur leider geht diese Nachricht an ein XP-System. Der gleiche Befehl funktioniert - entsprechend abgeändert - aber nicht beim Windows7-System - die Linux-Shell liefert nur "NT_STATUS_PIPE_BROKEN" zurück, woraus ich bislang auch nicht wirklich schlau wurde. 
Die beiden Windows-Systeme können untereinander aber kommunizieren - auf dem Windows7-System habe ich WinSent installiert, welches die Nachrichten entgegennimmt, die die XP-Kiste abschickt.

Irgendwelche Ideen...?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Januar 2012)

Workaround: Auf jedem Rechner Bonjour/Avahi installieren und das nutzen, um Nachrichten zu versenden.


----------



## Jimini (4. Januar 2012)

Hm, ich habe bislang weder mit Avahi noch mit Bonjour gearbeitet, meine mich aber dunkel zu erinnern, dass diese Dienste eher für die Netzwerkkonfiguration genutzt werden. Kann man damit etwa auch Nachrichten verschicken / empfangen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Januar 2012)

Kann man. Es eignet sich u.a. sogar auch, um ganze Dateien direkt zwischen Rechnern zu verschicken.Avahi Nutze das schon länger und es funktioniert sehr gut. Ob es passende CLI-Chats gibt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe Avahi auf zwei Systemen aufgesetzt, schnalle das System aber nach wie vor noch nicht so wirklich, da mir unklar ist, wie die Nachrichten denn en detail verschickt werden sollen. Zudem habe ich für Windows bislang nur die im von dir verlinkten Artikel erwähnten Bonjour-Druckdienste für Windows gefunden aber nichts, was eine Nachricht empfangen könnte. Ich stöbere mal weiter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Januar 2012)

Pidgin kann es auf jeden Fall, steht ja auch in dem Artikel.


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2012)

Ah okay, jetzt verstehe ich. Das Problem ist halt, dass von einem Skript eine Meldung ausgegeben bzw. an einen bestimmten Rechner (nicht an einen bestimmten User!) geschickt werden soll. Die Nachricht soll also derjenige bekommen, der gerade eingeloggt ist. Momentan bin ich so weit, dass ich glaube, den Fehler auf smbclient eingegrenzt zu haben - ich werde mich die Tage mal an deren Mailingliste wenden und dann berichten, wenn irgendwas dabei herausgekommen ist.
Danke dennoch für deinen Vorschlag!

MfG Jimini


----------

